# Metodo



## sabrinita85

Se dico _metodo di spagnolo_, _metodo di inglese_, o semplicemente _metodo_, capite tutti che mi sto riferendo a un libro con attività varie?

Quando dico questa parola ho sempre paura che non si capisca bene quello che voglio dire.

Grazie


----------



## femmejolie

Almeno in spagnolo sì, ed in italiano oserei dire di sì.
Se non si specifica si sottintende, visto che può essere venduto su CD.


----------



## rocamadour

sabrinita85 said:


> Se dico _metodo di spagnolo_, _metodo di inglese_, o semplicemente _metodo_, capite tutti che mi sto riferendo a un libro con attività varie?
> 
> Quando dico questa parola ho sempre paura che non si capisca bene quello che voglio dire.
> 
> Grazie


Ciao sabri! 
Io personalmente non lo capirei . Se puoi fare una frase di esempio forse è meglio. Comunque se tu per esempio mi dicessi "L'insegnante ha consigliato agli alunni un metodo di spagnolo" (oltre a sembrarmi un po' insolita come espressione) io intenderei qualcosa del tipo "L'insegnante ha consigliato agli alunni un particolare sistema di apprendimento dello spagnolo" o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## danalto

sabrinita85 said:


> Se dico _metodo di spagnolo_, _metodo di inglese_, o semplicemente _metodo_, capite tutti che mi sto riferendo a un libro con attività varie?


Onestamente, no. Se lo dicessi a me, ti chiederei di certo di che cosa stai parlando (ma io sono io...attendiamo altre opinioni...)


----------



## MünchnerFax

Non lo capisco nemmeno io. Come rocamadour, penserei a una strategia per imparare la lingua.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Aggiungo il mio nome alla lista di quelli che si troverebbero confusi...


----------



## tie-break

Idem come sopra


----------



## bubu7

Una delle accezioni della parola spagnola _método_ è 'opera che insegna gli elementi di una scienza o arte' (secondo il dizionario in linea della Real Academia).
Anche in italiano è presente quest'accezione della parola ma non è molto usata riferita alle lingue. Se dico _metodo di chitarra_, molti capirebbero che sto parlando di un libro che insegna a suonare la chitarra, ma _metodo di spagnolo_, anche se è un'espressione corretta, è poco usata; si preferisce parlare di _manuale di spagnolo_.


----------



## valy822

Non lo capirei nemmeno io Sabri......ma quindi intendi _manuale_?


----------



## sabrinita85

Immaginavo!

In realtà penso che tutti voi abbiate avuto a che fare con un metodo.
In pratica sono quei libri di lingua in cui è presente la grammatica, elementi di fonetica, cultura, società, etc.
Si chiamano metodi perché ognuno di questi libri fa riferimento a un certo tipo di metodo di insegnamento (ad esempio il metodo diretto, il metodo strutturalista, etc). Ognuno di questi libri ha un approccio diverso; certo, ora si assomigliano tutti, ma rispetto ai metodi di vent'anni fa, il loro approccio verso la lingua era più grammaticale che non comunicativo, quindi si scrivevano molte più lettere, si facevano molte più traduzioni e i materiali di completamento audio quasi non esistevano.

In merito a quello che dice DeMauro e Bubu, e cioè che per le lingue non è molto usata questa espressione, mi sento di dissentire, in quanto nel campo della didattica delle lingue è questa l'espressione che viene utilizzata per riferirsi appunto a quei libri lì... che attenzione, non sono manuali perché quest'ultimi espongono solo le basi di una disciplina.


----------



## bubu7

sabrinita85 said:


> Immaginavo!
> 
> In realtà penso che tutti voi abbiate avuto a che fare con un metodo.
> In pratica sono quei libri di lingua in cui è presente la grammatica, elementi di fonetica, cultura, società, etc.
> Si chiamano metodi perché ognuno di questi libri fa riferimento a un certo tipo di metodo di insegnamento (ad esempio il metodo diretto, il metodo strutturalista, etc). Ognuno di questi libri ha un approccio diverso; certo, ora si assomigliano tutti, ma rispetto ai metodi di vent'anni fa, il loro approccio verso la lingua era più grammaticale che non comunicativo, quindi si scrivevano molte più lettere, si facevano molte più traduzioni e i materiali di completamento audio quasi non esistevano.


 
Scusami, ma questa tua definizione di _metodo_ non l'ho trovata sul vocabolario in linea della Real Academia Española. Pensavo che ti riferissi all'accezione da me descritta che coincide con l'accezione della voce italiana da me riportata.
Per favore ci puoi riportare la traduzione italiana, dell'accezione alla quale ti riferisci, tratta da qualche vocabolario di spagnolo che la riporti?
Grazie mille!


----------



## _forumuser_

Che io sappia un metodo e' un sistema di studio completo di libro di testo, esercizi, supporti audiovisivi, modi di organizzare la lezione, di coinvolgere gli studenti ecc. Per esempio: il metodo comunicativo, il metodo Berlitz, ecc. A volte pero' la parola e' usata nel titolo di un manuale (Metodo per chitarra jazz, metodo di training autogeno) e quindi non mi stupirei se la sentissi (come mi e' gia' capitato) usata per indicare solo il manuale/libro di testo. Mi passi il metodo di francese? Non mi suona strano.


----------



## sabrinita85

bubu7 said:


> Scusami, ma questa tua definizione di _metodo_ non l'ho trovata sul vocabolario in linea della Real Academia Española. Pensavo che ti riferissi all'accezione da me descritta che coincide con l'accezione della voce italiana da me riportata.
> Per favore ci puoi riportare la traduzione italiana, dell'accezione alla quale ti riferisci, tratta da qualche vocabolario di spagnolo che la riporti?
> Grazie mille!


Veramente non ho questo dubbio sull'uso di _metodo _per via di una definizione che ho trovato su un dizionario... a dire il vero neanche l'ho cercata sul DRAE. 
Non ho una definizione a portata di mano, ma penso che _FU_ abbia spiegato bene cosa sia un metodo. 
Non so, ad esempio _Nouveau Prisme, Windows on the World, Gente, Intercambio_, etc. sono tutti metodi: libri di lingua che comprendono la grammatica, la sintassi, dialoghi, fraseologia, vocabolario, esercizi, CD, cultura, società, etc.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ma hai sentito questa parola al liceo? Io direi semplicemente il caro, vecchio e banale "libro"  !


----------



## rapppos

Io per _"metodo" _intendo una particolare procedura tecnica con cui si svolge un' attività.
Lo intendo solo in questo modo.


----------



## femmejolie

_forumuser_ said:


> Che io sappia *un metodo e' un sistema di studio completo di libro di testo, esercizi, supporti audiovisivi, modi di organizzare la lezione, di coinvolgere gli studenti ecc.* Per esempio: il metodo comunicativo, il metodo Berlitz, ecc. A volte pero' la parola e' usata nel titolo di un *manuale* (Metodo per chitarra jazz, metodo di training autogeno) e quindi non mi stupirei se la sentissi (come mi e' gia' capitato) usata per indicare solo il manuale/libro di testo. *Mi passi il metodo di francese? Non mi suona strano.*


 A me invece in spagnolo suona stranissimo : ¿Me pasas el método de inglés?
Questa sarebbe la definizione perfetta in spagnolo.
Ti sei spiegato benissimo, ma mi sembra che "metodo" in quest'accezione non sia molto usata, tranne tu e qualcun'altro. 


bubu7 said:


> Una delle accezioni della parola spagnola _método_ è *'opera che insegna gli elementi di una scienza o arte'* (secondo il dizionario in linea della *Real Academia*).
> 
> Anche in italiano è presente quest'accezione della parola ma non è molto usata riferita alle lingue. Se dico _metodo di chitarra_, molti capirebbero che sto parlando di un libro che insegna a suonare la chitarra, ma _metodo di spagnolo_, anche se è un'espressione corretta, è poco usata; si preferisce parlare di _manuale di spagnolo_.


*Dicc.Espasa*: *Método*: Opera o compendio di regole ed esercizi pratici :"Metodo di stenografia" . (un po' antico  )
Allora il film di Verdone "Manuale d'amore" si tradurrebbe con "manual de amor" o "método de amor"? Qui in Spagna lo hanno tradotto con "Manual de amor" proprio cosi.


----------



## Gianma

_forumuser_ said:


> Che io sappia un metodo e' un sistema di studio completo di libro di testo, esercizi, supporti audiovisivi, modi di organizzare la lezione, di coinvolgere gli studenti ecc. Per esempio: il metodo comunicativo, il metodo Berlitz, ecc. A volte pero' la parola e' usata nel titolo di un manuale (Metodo per chitarra jazz, metodo di training autogeno) e quindi non mi stupirei se la sentissi (come mi e' gia' capitato) usata per indicare solo il manuale/libro di testo. Mi passi il metodo di francese? Non mi suona strano.




Sono d'accordo, neanche a me suona strano.
E' vero che forse l'utilizzo maggiore di questo termine è collegato al campo musicale, e che viceversa un utilizzo estensivo è desueto, tuttavia, anche solo per analogia, ci si arriva.
E poi...è italiano, via!

De Mauro:
mè|to|do

4b CO manuale contenente teoria ed esercizi per l’apprendimento di una determinata disciplina: _m. di chitarra_, _di lingua inglese_


----------

